# VW Golf MK7 1.2 TSI transmission oil change



## Rex.1786 (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi. I have a VW Golf MK7 1.2 automatic TSI engine, currently its going on 100,000 km and some of my friends advised me for a transmission oil and filter change.

Now this is very weird and disappointing, I've been looking all over the internet for weather I have to change the GB oil or not because some say you have to change, some say no need dude!!. 

I've contacted a local workshop specialized in German cars and the guy told me: "honestly, I advice you not to change it". he even messed up my mind saying that changing the GB oil might bring you big troubles, not changing it might ALSO bring you more trouble, c'mon man seriously ??!!!

I called VW dealer in my area and asked the same, they did not recommend weather I should change or not, but they said that if I decide to change it in their workshop - under the supervision of their own experts- I have to sign a "WAIVER", clearly mentioning that if any breakdown occur in the gearbox after replacing the gearbox oil I can not hold them responsible, now this is very weird!!!!

So, if it was safe to change the transmission oil, why do VW dealer asks me sign a waiver?

I've searched the internet for a while and there are so many opinions about changing transmission oil, not to mention the different types of gearboxes, TSI, dry clutch, wet clutch, mineral and synthetic oil... etc.


My question is to experts and people who might have changed the transmission oil for this type of gearbox specifically - if there are any- what should I do?


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

*1.2?*

I didn't know they made a 1.2. If you mean the 1.4, Europarts does not appear to have a trans kit for sale. Yet. Initial indications seem to suggest to me the jury is still out on this question. But generally speaking, more, better maintenance is always a "good" thing.


----------



## Rex.1786 (Jul 4, 2017)

Nadir Point said:


> I didn't know they made a 1.2. If you mean the 1.4, Europarts does not appear to have a trans kit for sale. Yet. Initial indications seem to suggest to me the jury is still out on this question. But generally speaking, more, better maintenance is always a "good" thing.


I live in the middle east, Dubai. And here they have a 1.2 and 1.4 engine. I don't know why. But as you said, maintenance is always good. 

What worries me about this procedure is that some people did the transmission oil replacement -for other types of cars I mean - and after some time they started facing problems. I read the same online too. Some said it is due to using the wrong type of oil, or wrong method while changing / adding new oil, some say the gearbox should've been cleaned before adding the new oil, some say that the gears have already got used to the old oil so adding a new oil with new viscosity will cause some problems - which doesn't make sense - I mean, how did the gears got used to the old oil in first place?


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

It is my understanding, that problems stemming from a transmission fluid change have been known to occur on high mileage units that have never been serviced, due to loosening built-up internal gunk The new fluid starts a dissolve/cleaning action that was not present in the old worn fluid. If enough dirt/debris is already present, and whether or not this happens and causes a problem is a crap shoot. I would not worry about it in a well-maintained car that has not been abused.


----------



## jfduque3 (Apr 28, 2016)

Interesting. Is it a Golf Comfortline? Led running lights?? or halogen?? Nice engine, here in Colombia we get an A3 with that engine, some come with manual. Try searching the same issue on the Audi A3 1.2T which I guess is the same engine (someone correct me or confirm it).


----------



## Rex.1786 (Jul 4, 2017)

jfduque3 said:


> Interesting. Is it a Golf Comfortline? Led running lights?? or halogen?? Nice engine, here in Colombia we get an A3 with that engine, some come with manual. Try searching the same issue on the Audi A3 1.2T which I guess is the same engine (someone correct me or confirm it).


Its Comfortline running on halogen lights


----------



## Rex.1786 (Jul 4, 2017)

I guess my problem is beyond transmission oil. 4 days ago I got into my car, when I started it, it showed a signal with exclamation mark (!) saying "Reverse gear is not available". When I put it in R it started jerking too much. I switched off and on back again, the caution went away but the jerking was still there. Anyway I had to drive the car and check it. it was jerking when shifting from one gear to another. I took it directly to a gearbox specialist workshop and the guy did a computer check and told me my gearbox needs fixing and it will cost at least $3500 USD, ( I bought the car as second hand for $11000 USD ).

I drove back home and there was no issue at all. Yesterday I decided to go for another opinion, I start my car but now it doesn't shift gears automatically. I put in manual mode and when I shift to the higher gear it jumps from 1 to 3 to 5 and 7. R, 2, 4 and 6 gears were not available I believe because the DSG has double clutch and there is like to shafts, one is responsible for gears 1, 3, 5 and 7, and the other one is for R, 2, 4 and 6. I took it to the workshop and the guy did a computer test and took it for a short tour, then he told me there is a problem with my clutch, after a while he said the problem is with the gear!!!.

I was hoping it would be a programming or computer problem because it wouldn't cost this much. I'm yet to seek more opinions because at this rate, I'd rather sell the car as scrap than fix it.

These are the codes I got from the computer checking: 

P284E00 : SHIFT FORK 'B' UNREQUESTED MOVEMENT
P285E00 : SHIFT FORK 'D' UNREQUESTED MOVEMENT
P174E00 : VALVE 3 IN PARTIAL TRANSMISSION 2 ELECTRICAL MALFUNCTION
P174C00 : VALVE 1 IN PARTIAL TRANSMISSION 2 ELECTRICAL MALFUNCTION
P174F00 : VALVE 4 IN PARTIAL TRANSMISSION 2 ELECTRICAL MALFUNCTION
P174D00 : SUB-TRANSMISSION 2 VALVE 2 ELCTRICAL MALFUNCTION
P189500 : FUNCTION RESTRICTION DUE TO PRESSURE DROP


----------

